# Happy Birthday Phil!



## ZoeRipper (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy birthday to my favorite "old man"!

I've been on the forum for like a month, and you've already taught me so much!

I love your "infamous" essays, and I look forward to more of them!

Much love,

Zoe and the rest of Mantid Forum!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Phil!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 9, 2010)

still 13 minutes my time... so I'll wait :lol: 

edit: ok, now I can legitimately say happy birthday. How old are you now?


----------



## Opivy (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Speech Speech! (Just kidding, i know there _will_ be one... well sort of)


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Wishing you the Happiest Birthday, Phil!  May you have peace, health, happiness, and lots of luck and fun with your mantids... this year and always. [/SIZE]


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Phil! What is this one? 24?.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy birthday Phil.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy birthday B)


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

Birthday video I caught of Phil...


----------



## sbugir (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy B-day Phil.

Much love from the Gerbil King and the Lamia.


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 9, 2010)

happy birthday Phil! Another year wiser


----------



## ismart (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Phil!  Have a great one!


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Phil!  I only expect your wit and humor to get better :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 9, 2010)

Somehow missed this!  

Happy birthday.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday dear Phil!


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh shoot, I almost missed this. I better say something before he gets the Mantis Goddess (blessed be her name) to strike down upon me with great vengeance. Happy b-day phil!

I'm sure we'll get a detailed reply tomorrow when he sobers up.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 10, 2010)

Many thanks to you all for your kind wishes! I got three computer generated greetings from other invert forums and one from a porno 3d site (Brice, Poser, etc), but it's not the same as the real thing! I love birthdays, so make a date for this time next year! And the blessing of the Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Her Name) be with you all!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a date!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

WOW I am late I did'nt see this post earlier I'm sorry for being late Phil. Happy B-day.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2010)

Happy belated B'day Phil.  Plenty of gifts this year?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 11, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Happy belated B'day Phil.  Plenty of gifts this year?


Thanks, Yen, I did! I also got an Email from Asus, the computer people, saying "Happy Birthday, Rayner!" I'm glad to see that computers are not quite ready, yet, to take over the world!


----------

